# Shrimp tank with a betta?



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm getting a 6 gallon soon for my betta, and I was wondering if he'll leave shrimp alone? I'm thinking of adding some CRS, some cherry, some amano, some CBS, and maybe a few others if I can find them. Never tried this combination before, but since bettas live mostly at the top level, I think it'll be ok... What do you guys think?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I wouldn't trust it personally.

My Betta left my shrimp alone for the most part but every time they moved he'd chase them so I took him out.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It'll only be a matter of time before the betta realizes shrimp is food.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

My betta even chomped off pieces of tiger snails....  The only creature that my betta gets along with is an albino cory (used to be two of them).


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

My betta has eaten I don't know how many ghost shrimp. I wouldn't risk it if you don't want your shrimp to become betta snacks.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Aww... well so much for a shriimp tank. Guess I'll go with some pygmy cories and a few otos then


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, I would also caution against it. When I first had my little betta "runts", I put the females into my community tank... almost as soon as they were in, they were very intently investigating the Amano shrimp - they were obsessed! So, even though they were probably too small at the time to do them any damage I removed them straight away. Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have one really really really red cherry female and my betta leaves her alone. It all depends on the betta. Some betta's are more aggressive then others. Mine on the other hand "Khalifa the Crowntail" is a chill cool betta


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

In my experience, 88% of bettas are very aggressive, and even more so in smaller environments. I do currently have 1 betta in an 8 gallon with 12 red cherry shrimp, and this only works because he is very old and has poor vision. When he was younger, he'd attack and kill anything that moved.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

could you put killifish in with snails or guppys ?


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on the Betta and shrimp I think. Some bettas are more aggressive. I currently have a betta who is quite shy living with an amano. It's only been a few days and I haven't seen any aggression just curiousity. I probably wouldn't any smaller shrimp.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

the shrimps will start jumping out of the tank if there is no cover. i blame every fish death on my beta.!! lol jk i dont own one but it IS not a good idea to keep beta and shrimp.


----------

